# Radioamatierisms >  Radiofrekvences caur optisko kabeli

## Ingus Siliņš

Sveiki visiem, Ideja sekojosa - izmantot optisko kabeli starp antenu, kas atrodas arpus maajas, prom no trauceejumiem, uz uztvereeju, kas atrodas maajaas ( trauceejumu videe )... vai kaads ko taadu ir proveejis?
pie antenas atrodas priekspastiprinaataajs un gaismasdiodes raidiitaajs, kas barojas no baterijas.... savkaart uztvereejaa atrodas fotodiode, kas saistiita ar rezonanses kontuuru.... un protams starp tiem abiem optiskais kabelis.... doma uz kaadiem < 30MHz. Optiskais kabelis nodrosinaatu elektrisko izolaaciju un nepaarnestu trauceejumus no maajas elektrotiikla uz uztveroso antenu...

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Nedomā, ka abas konvertācijas ieviesīs pārāk lielus kropļojumus un harmonikas? Ja frekvences tik nosacīti zemas tad varbūt to var pārnest uz kādu digitālu modulāciju un demodulēt, lai kropļojumi netraucē? Cik zinu, ciparu satelītignālam ir tieši tādi risinājumi, kuri izmanto parasto single mode optisko dzīslu. Galviņai pienāk tikai barošana, bet signāls aiziet pa optiku uz kastīti, kura no optikas to pārvērš jau uz vairākiem koaksiālajiem.

----------


## JDat

Palasi par to kā no satelīttelevīzijas galviņām (LNB) signāls pa optiku tiek sūtīts uz satelītuztvērēju.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Low-no...cal-fibre_LNBs
Vai arī paskaties shēmas kā pa optiku tiek sūtīts analogais video signāls (composite video).
Vēlāk apskatīšu vienu tādu uzparikti un varēšu pateikt kādi tieši komponenti tur tiek lietoti. Teorētiski nekas sarežģīts tur nebija, bet frekvence zemāka par 8 MHz.

----------


## next

Pa baroshanas draatiim arii trauceejumi ies.
Vajag paraleeli optikai gumijas shljauku pa kuru gaisu puust un otraa galaa mikroturbiinu ar gjeneratoru.
Tas bija joks domaats, piedodiet ja neliekas izdevies.

----------


## Ints

Un cik lielu datu caurplūdi šitais pasākums varētu pavilkt, nekad neesmu aizdomājies līdz privātajam optikas tīklam.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

vieniigais ar ko vareetu saskarties shaads risinaajums:
signaala paarveeshana optikaa un otraadi vareetu ne tikai ienest kroplojumus ( harmonikas ) bet arii pashtroksni, vai nelielu vaajinaajumu.... tomeer parasti RF signaali ir krietni mazaaki par gaismas diodes darba straavu un buutiskiem kroplojumiem nevajadzeetu buut... fotodiodei ir taa, ka jutiiba ir atkariiga no joslas platuma.... jo plataaka josla, jo zemaaka jutiiba.... saakumaa meeginaashu kaadus pirmos 7MHz....

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Int, privāts vai nē, bet optiskā tīkla ātrums vairāk ir atkarīgs no aparatūras, ne no pašas optikas. Šobrīd cena, ja gribas savienot divus punktus 1Gbit ātruma ar optisku savienojumu ir visai pieņemama, 2gab MikroTIKrūteri + optiskie SFP moduļi kopā ap 200Eur plus vēl single mode optikas kabelis vai nu īsākam gabalam jau gatavs, vai garākam jāmetina, kas ir papildus izmaksas. 10Gbit pa to pašu kabeli gan būtu dārgāk.
Ingus, OK, bet ja šis radio līmenis ir zemāks par diodes darba strāvu, kā Tu domā panākt lai šī diode spīd? Taisīsi nobīdes strāvu un tai summēsi klāt radio? Tipa kā kasetē - ar modulāciju vai nobīdi iebīdīsi signālu nesēja lineārajā apgabalā? OK, labi, bet man vairāk interesē - kādu kabeli Tu plāno izmantot, jeb precīzāk - kā Tu kabelī iedabūsi iekšā signālu? Zinkā, kabeļa dzīsliņa taču ir ļoti maza, tam nevar vnk pielikt priekšā diodi un cerēt, ka viss notiks. Tu plāno izmantot paliekas no kādas optisko sakaru ierīces un jau gatavu kabeļa gabalu? Starp citu, JDat minēja videosignālu, pareizi, ir taču arī iekārtas, kuras kabeļtelevīziju pa optiku pārraida. Varbūt Tev ērtāk būtu skatīties uz jau gatavu vecu tehniku, kuru vari pārtaisīt savai vajadzībai?

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Protams gaismasdiodei buus liidzstraavas prieksstraava, lai darba punkts buutu lineaaraa posmaa ( RF veidos gaismas AM modulaaciju ): Par kabeli... saakumaa jasameklee kaadi optisko kabelju atgriezumi.... galos doma sasleegt visas dziislas "paraleeli" un piespiest pie gaismas diodes.... internetaa var atrast, ka dazi taas optiskaas skjiedras ieliimee gaismasdiodes galaa izurbtaa caurumaa, citi ar termosatku visu sakausee kopaa... gan ka var ar dabuut resnaas optiskaas skjiedras... un buus vieglaak...
Doma veelaak leetos sat F konektorus partaisiit par optisko optisko kabelju konektoriem....

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Resni optiskie gaismas vadi (ja nekļūdos tad ap 0,5mm diametrā) izmantojas industriālajā automātikā kā sensoru "acis" šaurās vietās un esmu redzējis tādas resnas optiskās dzīslas izmantotas arī lai pārraidītu seriālos datus, kas ir lēni. Nezinu gan vai tādus vadus var nopirkt garus un domāju, ka ja var tad cena Tavam projektam būtu kosmoss. BET saproti, tādā resnā dzīslā gaismas stars iet pa dažādiem ceļiem un pat ja vienā galā dod iekšā perfektu impulsu, ejot pa dažādiem ceļiem šis signāls galā pienāk "izsmērēts". Vai tas Tavā gadījumā traucētu - atkarīgs no dzīslas garuma, frekvencēm un citiem nosacījumiem.
Ja gribi izmantot optisko sakaru šķiedras, tad ir divi varianti - Multimode dzīsla (salīdzinoši resna, līdz 0,1mm diametrā), kuru vairs plaši neizmanto tās ierobežotā darbības attāluma dēļ (tās pašas "izsmērēšanās" dēļ, kas ierobežo ātrumu) un Singlemode dzīsla (8-10um diametrā), kuras atgriezumus būtu visai viegli dabūt.
Plus arī ideja lietot F konektorus priekš optikām šķiet nonsenss, ja optikām ir pietiekami daudzi dažādi konektori, kuri tam ir speciāli paredzēti. Piemēram, FC vai daudz izplatītākais SC konektors ir ļoti ērts arī ar resniem pirkstiem.  ::  Plus izmantojot standarta konektorus ir daudz vieglāk dabūt arī moduļus, kur šo konektoru iespraust un tad jau to var pielāgot savām vajadzībām un varbūt pat izmantot lāzerdiodi vai fotodiodi savām vajadzībām. Tiesa gan, ir neliela problēma - kā šo konektoru dabūt pie tā optiskā kabeļa atgriezuma, jo optiku metināmais ne kuram katram ir pieejams. Bet nu tas tad pašam jāizlemj - vai pisināties ar kaut kādu dzīslu līmēšanu pie LEDa, vai sameklēt kādu, kurš par dažiem aliem uzmetina Tavam kabeļa atgriezumam SC konektorus. Katrā ziņā otrs variants dod plašāku iespēju pielāgot vajadzībām standarta materiālus. Bet Tev patīk taisīt visādas lietas no nulles, varbūt gribi pamēģināt precīzi nogriezt un ar nelielu elektrisko loku sametināt dzīslas?  :: 
Ja nu kas, optikas sametināt nevaru (drīzāk negribu vilkt veco metinātāju ārā no skapja un mācīties to lietot), bet visādas paliekas - beigti moduļi, apčakarēti optiskie vadi, kabeļu atgriezumi man pat regulāri varētu atrasties.

----------


## JDat

Taisīt savu optisko konektoru ir totāls stulbums. Ja gribās paeksperimentēt, tad nāk prātā D klases audio pastiprinātājs... Respektīvi. Iekšā mums nāks audio (vai RF) lokāli ģenerējam skaistu trijstūra signalu, kura frekvence ir vismaz 10 reizies lielāka par mūs interesējošos frekvenci. pie 30 MHz RF uzģenrējam 300 vai vairāk MHz trijstūri. Tālāk. Palaižam mūsu signālu uz komparatora vienu ieeju, bet trijstūri uz otru ieeju. Komparatora izejā būs digitāls signāls. Tieši tas ko vajag modernai optikai. Pie tam signāls patiesībābā būs PWM. Otrā galā nolasam no šadu PWM un ar zemfrekvenču filtru nofiltŗējam visu kas ir virs 30 MHz. Teorētiski tam vaijadzētu strādāt, bet ir diezgan daudz jāpačakarējas lai tādu uztaisītu ar daudz maz ciešamiem parametriem.
Bet ja Siliņs murgo par paštaisītiem optikas konektoriem, tad šī info ir kā cūkām pērles.

Kas notiek modernās sat galvās ar optiku? Vēl neesmu izpētījis. OK, eju uz darbu. Pamēģināšu paskatīties kas par komponentu bāzi ir kastītēs, kuras caur optiku laiž analogu video.

Vai anaogu video caur optiku pūš arī kabeļoperatori? Hmm, nezinu. Zinu ka videonovērošanas un apsardzes kantori mēdz izmantot kastītes, kuras pūš analogo video caur optiku. Tad tur arī jāpameklē gatavi risinājumi. Komplekts varētu izmaksāt līdz 100 EUR.

----------


## JDat

Taisīt savu optisko konektoru ir totāls stulbums. Ja gribās paeksperimentēt, tad nāk prātā D klases audio pastiprinātājs... Respektīvi. Iekšā mums nāks audio (vai RF) lokāli ģenerējam skaistu trijstūra signalu, kura frekvence ir vismaz 10 reizies lielāka par mūs interesējošos frekvenci. pie 30 MHz RF uzģenrējam 300 vai vairāk MHz trijstūri. Tālāk. Palaižam mūsu signālu uz komparatora vienu ieeju, bet trijstūri uz otru ieeju. Komparatora izejā būs digitāls signāls. Tieši tas ko vajag modernai optikai. Pie tam signāls patiesībābā būs PWM. Otrā galā nolasam no šadu PWM un ar zemfrekvenču filtru nofiltŗējam visu kas ir virs 30 MHz. Teorētiski tam vaijadzētu strādāt, bet ir diezgan daudz jāpačakarējas lai tādu uztaisītu ar daudz maz ciešamiem parametriem.
Bet ja Siliņs murgo par paštaisītiem optikas konektoriem, tad šī info ir kā cūkām pērles.

Kas notiek modernās sat galvās ar optiku? Vēl neesmu izpētījis. OK, eju uz darbu. Pamēģināšu paskatīties kas par komponentu bāzi ir kastītēs, kuras caur optiku laiž analogu video.

Vai anaogu video caur optiku pūš arī kabeļoperatori? Hmm, nezinu. Zinu ka videonovērošanas un apsardzes kantori mēdz izmantot kastītes, kuras pūš analogo video caur optiku. Tad tur arī jāpameklē gatavi risinājumi. Komplekts varētu izmaksāt līdz 100 EUR.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Nē, nu intereses pēc jau tas būtu foršs projekts, kurā visu ko iemācīties. Bet nu LEDa urbšana un F konektors optikai nogalina, piekrītu.  :: 
Jā, Tevis aprakstītā nosacītā digitalizācija kā reizi ir tas, ko mēģināju sākumā minēt - pa optiku lai iet kaut vai šādi pusanalogi pulsi, bet uztverošais lai tad taisa atpakaļ analogo. Bet nu zāģis uz 300MHz, tam pašam par sevi jābūt kvalitatīvam, attiecīgi, tā augstākajām harmonikām jābūt jau virs 1GHz. Labu veiksmi to uztaisīt un vēl komparators uz 300MHz.  ::  Plus tam klāt vēl strāvas stabilizēšana lāzerdiodei. Ka tik ērtāk nav ērtāk ciparot ar, piemēram, 8bit ADC, sūtīt pa optiku jau ciparu signālu un otrā galā taisīt uz analogo.
JDat, es neesmu drošs, ka tas ir analogais signāls, bet Baltcoms pilnīgi noteikti kabeļtelevīziju pirms dažiem gadiem sūtīja pa optiku. Par to signālu bija runa, ka tam svarīgi lai būtu maz atstarojumi, tādēļ lietoja SC-APC konektorus, kuriem gali ir lenķī un atstarojums nenonāk atpakaļ kabelī. Plus tas signāls neiekļāvās standarta viļņa garumā un to nevarēja sūtīt pa vienu dzīslu kopā ar blakus viļņu datu signāliem, tā kā pieņemu, ka ja jau tam ir tik "fishy" prasības, tad tas arī varēja būt analogais.

----------


## JDat

Nu 300 MHz zāģis ir lielajiem puikām. es tikai kā primītīvu teoriju pieminēju. Nezinu vai strādā un vispār var uztaisīt mājas apstākļōs. 8 bit digital. Tur arī pietiek savu problēmu. Es tādā situācijā darītu vienkāršāk. Uzliktu SDR (RTL,LimeSDR,HackRF atkarībā no rocības) un RPi. Tālāk pa optiku skrien normāls TCP/IP. Siliņa trokšņu paranoijai nederēs. Daļēji saprotu tādu mazohismu. Bet nu labi. Pie lietas. Jaucu ārā video to fiber kastītes...

----------


## JDat

Manos nagos trāpījās šitāds komplekts:
https://www.digitalbroadcasting.com/...on-system-0001

Par cik morāli novecojis (mums tagad modēs FullHD SDI video), tad nu atļāvos iebāzt iekšā savus pirkstrus un degunu.
Eksistē viens ārējais baroklis 12V, 1.25 A. Otrs baroklis laikam kaut kur laika gaidā pasēts.

Transimtter:
Iekšā redzam MC78L08 krenu. Nepētīju, bet izskatās ka visi komponekti barojas no tā KRENa.
Signāla ķēde:
BNC video ieeja => dažas pasīvas detaļas => tranzistors 2N3904 kā emitera atkārtotājs => OPF372A oktiskais transmiteris, Anods pie +8V, katods pie tranzistora kolektora.
Vēl dažas pasīvas detaļas un divas diodes pie tranzistora. LED barošanas indikācijai. Tas arī viss.

Receiver:
Barošanā MC78L08 un MC78L05 KRENi.
HFBR-2416TCZ optiskais uztvērējs => pasīvas detaļas => LMH6609 => pasīvas detaļas => trimmerpocis, laikam lai  pieregulētu augšas => LM7171 => pasīvas detaļas BNC video out.

Shēma un bildes pagaidām nebūs, jo ir pārāk liels slinkums kaut ko darīt, bet ja būs "100 000 000 LIKE un Subscribe", tad nepaslinkošu un uzzīmēšu.

----------


## JDat

Ja kaut kādiem spēkiem izdodas iebāst 0-30 MHz optikā, tad tas jau ir interesanti.

Paļavas (nevis meža) visū uzliekam 20-30 metru garu metāla stabu. labi sazemējam. Pašā augšā uziekam saules bateriajs, aķīsus, LINEĀRU lādētāju/regulatoru, un pats galvenais: Mini-Whip antenu, kā arī optisko uzparikti un darīts.
Ierokam vairākus simtus metru garu optiku zemē un priecājamies.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

No manis viens subscribe uz devaisa, īpaši raidītāja iekšējo bildi.  ::

----------


## JDat

Vai bildes vietā nepietiks ar shēmu un detaļu nomināliem, izņemot SMD keramskos kondensatorus, jo negribu izlodēt un pārmērīt detaļas strādājošai iekārtai. Kur ir inženira domāšana un pašrocīga nominālu rēķināšana?

----------


## Didzis

Cik saprotu, tad runa par uztveršanu. Neredzu pilnīgi nekādu jēgu nodarboties ar šķūningu. Antenu noliekam meža būdiņā, klusā vietā, SDR uztvērēju galā un caur internetu klausamies ko gribam. Ja traucējumi ir mājā, tad tie būs atī 50m attālumā. Neticās, ka kāds var aizvilkt optisko kabeli kilometriem tālu.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Pagaidām ar pliku gaismas diodi, kas pieslēgta cilpas antenai un barošanas ķēdei, un fotodiodi, fotostrāvas režīmā, kas ieslēgta garo viļņu uztvērēja variometra ķēdē... uz 150...200kHz .... rezultāts nulles līmenī... vai nu prasās raidošajā pusē kāds priekšpastiprinātājs... vai kas cits... nav pozitīvu rezultātu arī tad ja gaismasdiodi un fotodiodi saliek kopā... lai gan TV pults IR signālu ņem 1m attālumā....

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Zini, kas prasās? Minējumu vietā mērījumi.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

http://www.qsl.net/zl1wtt/rf_optical.htm
Viens piemērs ar eksperimentiem... un shēmām... jāpamēģina būs gan ka 7MHz ies cauri...

----------


## Didzis

Kam Tev čakarēties ar to optiku. Uz Tev vajadzīgajām frekvencēm elementāri tinās transformatori. Uztin līnijai abos galos pa simetriskam trafam un neko Tev nenesīs simetriskai līnijai virsū. Klasika, kura darbojas jau desmitiem gadu.

----------


## JDat

Nu ko tu tur p*sies? Pats ieliki web linku. Es tev ierakstīju komponentus, kuri tiek lietoti šādās uzpariktēs. Nekādi nevaru saprast ko tu tu baksties. Kaut gan, man ir skaidrs. Gribās izgudrot divriteni un taisīt pa savam. Ja tiešām tev vajadzētu šadu optisku linku, jau sen būtu visu salodējis un lietotu.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Ar sarkano LED un priekšpastiprinātāju, otrā galā BPW34 fotodiode, ir rezultāti: garo viļņu "poļski radio" iet cauri optiskai... pagaidām distance daži cm, bez optiskā vada... vel jāizdara daži eksperimenti uz īsākiem viļņiem, jānosaka eksperimentāli labākais saites veids fotodiodei ar LC kontūru... tad varēs būvēt gala variantu...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Īsviļņu AM stacijas ar bez problēmām iet cauri optiskai saitei... pagaidām optisā saite ienes zināmu signālu vājinājumu... bet kopumā strādā...

----------


## abidox

_Vai anaogu video caur optiku pūš arī kabeļoperatori? Hmm, nezinu. Zinu  ka videonovērošanas un apsardzes kantori mēdz izmantot kastītes, kuras  pūš analogo video caur optiku. Tad tur arī jāpameklē gatavi risinājumi.  Komplekts varētu izmaksāt līdz 100 EUR. 						

_Kabeļnieki  visai labi brūķē analogo daudzkanālu RF pa optiku. optikas kabeļa galā maza kastīte (iekšā detaļu visai maz) ar 2 izejām  parasto un -10dB. Atšķirībā no visādām digitālajām štellēm nav jāgaida kamēr iebūtojas - respektīvi sāk dot derīgo signālu uzreiz tikko pieslēdz pie strāvas.

----------


## mehanikis

Pa optiku laizhu TV, tam ir raiditajs, tam ir uztverejs. China gatavie risinajumi low power situacijai ganjau buus, bet tev to nevajag. Vienai antenai... pardodas modulji optikai, ja gribi ko taisiit tad ne kolhozu ar diodi un fototranzistoru

----------


## Obsis

Šobrīd darbiņā nākas konstruēt vienu varenu "privātu optisko līniju". Prasības 2 GHz, analogais signāls, sub-nanosek aiztures. Pasaulē ir simtiem elektro-uz-optisko spīdinātāju, taču LED tehnoloģija totāli izbeidzas vēl nesasniegusi 10.5 GHz, skat AFBR1531 1539, 2531 u.tml vai švakāko HFBR2531 ar variācijām. 300 MHz pavilks bet vairāk nē, tur sākas lāzereņu niša. Ir tāds pusdigitāli pusanalogais AFBR59F3Z, taču tam arī ģībiens mērķi nesasniedzot. Ir arī garantēti derīgs lāzerītis priekš analogā signāla ar uzdotu linearitāti bet cena tuvu 300 Eur, arī garām. Tad beidzot atradu OPV314 - lēts un 2 GHz. Šķiet vienīgais tāds pasaulē. Ar uztvērēja daļu ir labāk, tur ir vairākas nedārgas opcijas uz 1 GHz, bet 2 GHz der tikai Hamamatsu S14642-02. Vārdu sakot, šāds komplekts RF sakarus realizēt spēj. Vai vajag, tas jau cits stāsts, protams ka priede plus saules baterija ir loģiskāks risinājums. Ak jā, tranzistoru bāze šādām iekartām ir augstomīgām ieejām BF998, Kaskodes kaskādei, bez kuras nevar iztikt, pašģenerācijas dēļ BFU910x un jaudīgākai izejai BFP620 (visi minētie intervālam līdz 90 GHz). Ir arī parasts opamps - THS3202 ar k(u)*f=3,8 GHz, bet tas nozīmetu, ka virs 2 pastiprinājums nav reāls, kamēr kaskode nodrošina ij kaut vai 60 dB LNA. Nu tad tas tā, par detaļu bāzi. Ņemiet vērā, ka tā ir meklēta mēnešiem ilgi un labāku diezin vai atradīsiet pieejamā cenu diapazonā.

----------


## Obsis

Laboju drukaskļūdu trešajā rindiņā - domāts bija 0,5 GHz

----------


## Obsis

Un vēl, ja esat gatvavi samierināties ar digitālu signālu, kam tikai divas iespējamas vērtības - nulle vai viens, tad nav problēma arī ar daudz daudz augstākām frekvencēm.

----------


## Obsis

RE: JDat: OPF372A piemīt risi time 10 nanosec un fall time 10 nanosec. Pilnīgi un galīgi garām. Ja nu vien vidējo viļņu diapazonā.

----------


## JDat

Kas garām? Tu laikam nemāki lasīt. Verķis paredzēt priekš analogā video signāla sūtīšanas...

----------

